# Personal earthing / grounding



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience of THIS.
If so, is it any good or total [email protected]?
Me and Mrs Mixyblob generally wake up in the middle of the night and find it difficult to get back to sleep again. We have been told that this could be a solution :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake Oil. :roll: 

I think you got it right in the second line of your post! :wink: :lol: 

Send your money to me and I'll find a much better use for it!!

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mixyblob said:


> Does anyone here have any experience of THIS.
> If so, is it any good or total [email protected]?
> Me and Mrs Mixyblob generally wake up in the middle of the night and find it difficult to get back to sleep again. We have been told that this could be a solution :roll:


Reminds me of the old joke. You say "who's for a bit of fun?" and Mrs Mixyblob will be sound asleep.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ditto. I bet people on here could give you a load of ideas to try before you pour your money down this particular drain.

I briefly tried mediation a la Maharishi in the Sixties. Didn't work for me but then, to be fair, it wasn't very costly. And I still use the mantra when I can't get back to sleep. Very effective! You could use any word and just try to empty your head of all thoughts while you focus on repeating the mantra.

If it doesn't work, I'll refund your money!

Phil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Lay off the cheese and pickled onion bedtime snack and then you might sleep right through.  

Colin


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have just one word to say: Horlicks


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

is this why monkeys have long tails,.. and they call evolution progress :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Waking up is usually a sign of guilt.

Come on, tell what crimes you have committed. We are all friends here, nobody will grass you up. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The reason I wake up, too much red wine and I need to use the loo. :wink: 

tony


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

When I first saw that someone was marketing this I laughed then kicked myself for a missed opportunity :roll: 
For probably 20 years I have been telling people to get their shoes and socks off and walk barefoot on grass as a way of de-stressing, before you laugh try it (but perhaps on a slightly warmer day). It doesn't cost anything and works but I am not sure it has anything to do with electrical bits. 
Waking up during the night might have lots of reasons, several of which have been mentioned. 

Chris


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Gentlemen, 
Thank you for your replies, they certainly brought smiles to our faces :lol: 
I'm going to wire Mrs Mixyblob's big toe up to the bedroom radiator, two croc clips and a length of wire should do it, green and yellow of course, otherwise it won't work :wink: 
Surely there must be someone who thinks it's good, apart from the bloke who sells it :roll: 
We can't give up the cheese and red wine, otherwise we would never get to sleep in the first place :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

OK joking apart,
there is some scientific basis to this and as the gentleman who developed the theory admits no special equipment is necessary to benefit from earthing, or grounding as it is sometimes called, - you just have to get your shoes and socks off and go barefoot on the earth. Humans are essentially electromagnetic systems so it is not that unreasonable to theorise that environmental influences might disturb the balance. Modern life has a lot of synthetic materials which either insulate or cause static charges to build - most modern clothing is made of synthetic materials. In the home we tend to have rubber underlay and largely synthetic carpets, life was much healthier in those mud huts :lol: 
I have a copy of an independent critique of the evidence and current research in this which you may also be able to access on the net. Send me a PM if you want help finding it. 
The theory is starting to generate published studies in peer reviewed journals so more evidence may be available in the future. 

For the sceptics out there - remember they mocked Copernicus when he put forward the theory that the earth went round the sun and not vice versa. I try to keep an open mind until a theory is fully tested.

Chris


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

must be why the aussies are so laid back cos their well grounded,who else would you see going shopping to the suprmarket etc with no shoes on ,facinated us to watch them lol,but then they have the weather to do it lol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Quote*, _" . . . suffusing your body with healing, negatively charged free electrons abundantly present on the surface of the Earth."_

Scattered there by the fairies at the bottom of the garden so we will all live forever! :roll:

Jolly nice of them, don't you think. (What a load of cobblers!!  )

On the other hand, I could be wrong . . . . .

*Another quote*, _"Perhaps one of the most overlooked Earthing dividends - and so beneficial in these stressful times - is . . . . sexual arousal"_ 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ardgour said:


> I try to keep an open mind until a theory is fully tested.
> 
> Chris


It would be a more credible study if their sample was bigger and randomised. Many of the published papers are available on the internet.

You've all rather spoilt it for the OP: if she'd spend the ( unspecified?) sum and bought the apparatus she might well have felt some benefit from it as she believed it would work. Not likely now however.

G


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> > I try to keep an open mind until a theory is fully tested.
> ...


The problem with getting sufficient evidence for any treatment other than drugs is funding the studies (drug companies have the money to pay for them) then getting them through ethical approval and even if you manage all that it can be difficult getting something that is not mainstream published in the usual journals. 
I used to trust studies that were in the big peer reviewed journals till someone on the inside enlightened me about how these things work.
Bottom line for the idea of grounding or earthing is that you can try it for free - just take off socks and shoes and walk barefoot - simple  even if there is no truth in it, your feet will benefit from the exercise (but wait till the ground warms up a bit :lol: :lol: )

Chris


----------

